# New to Forum... Any thoughts on Dana 24 or Francis 26?



## Lakota (Aug 1, 2015)

New to forum... first post.

I've sailed for 38 years. Cruised for most of it, and raced 10 years. Have owned a Columbia 26, Southern Cross 31, Tartan 3500, and a Beneteau 36.7 in that order.

Now in full retirement, looking for an affordable cruiser to sail in the Chesapeake and possibly further.

Presently looking at another Southern Cross 31, a Pacific Seacraft Dana 24, and a Victoria/Morris Francis 26.

I'd love to hear any of your experience with the Dana or Francis.

Thanks in advance and happy to join the forum.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

It is Frances, hands down. Sails better, more room, better design. The Morris built Frances is of superior quality, from layup to hardware.


----------

